# Amazing Machinery Tools



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello to everyone I Have not been here for while I would like to know has anyone here used the hydro jetting machine made by amazing machinery ? how are they made or are they waste money to use those Equipment ? 

would appreciate your feed back .


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My purchase of a Mongoose jetter was one of the best decisions I've ever made. It was clearly built better than the competition that I looked at and almost 8 years later that quality continues to pay for itself. Other than maintenance it has been flawless. Mine does 75k -100k a year in revenue,, love that machine. 

Don't buy cheap.........


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you for reply I have heard good things about Mongoose Jitters what do you think Jetter King ?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

What’s your budget?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Toli said:


> What’s your budget?


Actually that is Good question I am trying to figure a lot of things out now first I have been subbing my jetting job . Second I am trying to figure out what is smart way to market the business so if i purchase the Hydro jetter it dose not seat there and being costly . Also I an one man tech trying to expand in new location do not have Offiece space one of the thing that kept me hastate to buy Jetter did not have space for it . Trying to figure do I go with cart jetter to start or trailer jetter . I have all the sewer camera and drain cleaning machine just jetter is missing . Budget wise I know good jetter starts from $ 10000 and up I like also to get one that train you on the jetter also . Any suggestion that you have will be appreciated I am located in Southern California Palm Springs .


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

happy plunger said:


> Actually that is Good question I am trying to figure a lot of things out now first I have been subbing my jetting job . Second I am trying to figure out what is smart way to market the business so if i purchase the Hydro jetter it dose not seat there and being costly . Also I an one man tech trying to expand in new location do not have Offiece space one of the thing that kept me hastate to buy Jetter did not have space for it . Trying to figure do I go with cart jetter to start or trailer jetter . I have all the sewer camera and drain cleaning machine just jetter is missing . Budget wise I know good jetter starts from $ 10000 and up I like also to get one that train you on the jetter also . Any suggestion that you have will be appreciated I am located in Southern California Palm Springs .


so here’s my $.02-

you Need to determine what you want to do with it. Meaning, are you looking to only be in 3”-6” range? You want to cut roots? How long are the typical sewers you see? can you easily pull a trailer around where you work? Find a machine that can do what you want it to do. But IMO, manufacturers greatly overstate the specs of their machines. 

About the actual machines- I don’t know anything about amazing machinery. I would have to do a long dive into the components that they are using to form a somewhat educated opinion. obviously no one wants to buy junk and waste money, but if I had a fixed amount of money to spend, I’d try to hit the specs I wanted and spring for really good nozzles and a so so machine over a really good machine w/ crummy nozzles.

I don’t know if that helps much or not. And put me down as another Mongoose 184 lover. lots of other great machines out there as well.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fully loaded Mongoose 184 is $60k +/- from what I heard. One thing I learned is that you will learn to sell jetting once you commit. Many many times I've sold jetting just by mentioning a visible problem while onsite for something totally unrelated.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Fully loaded Mongoose 184 is $60k +/- from what I heard. One thing I learned is that you will learn to sell jetting once you commit. Many many times I've sold jetting just by mentioning a visible problem while onsite for something totally unrelated.


they came out with 184 model that is supposedly under 50K. Cheapened up some components.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for feed back I think the Mongoose is real Good Jetter . What I am going to use is to cut roots and occasionally using the hydro jet inside to flush grease out smaller line or flushing after Descaling . Now if I want to spend $ 50000 I would to take look at the Harben machines from what I know they make the best hydro jetting Equiptment. Unless their prices has gone up ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Part of why I bought the Mongoose was because the salesman had previously worked for US Jetter. He walked me through the numerous areas where Mongoose was better built. A shame they are cheapening the product. 

I've used a Harben jetter and been to their factory, of the 3 brands, Harben has the best pump but the Mongoose remote and quality won me over.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Part of why I bought the Mongoose was because the salesman had previously worked for US Jetter. He walked me through the numerous areas where Mongoose was better built. A shame they are cheapening the product.
> 
> I've used a Harben jetter and been to their factory, of the 3 brands, Harben has the best pump but the Mongoose remote and quality won me over.


The other model 184 is in addition to, not replacement of.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

happy plunger said:


> Thank you for feed back I think the Mongoose is real Good Jetter . What I am going to use is to cut roots and occasionally using the hydro jet inside to flush grease out smaller line or flushing after Descaling . Now if I want to spend $ 50000 I would to take look at the Harben machines from what I know they make the best hydro jetting Equiptment. Unless their prices has gone up ?


Harben is a good machine. I think their pump is one of the best on the market. 

It’s been a while since I’ve been around them but I always felt like their frames were too light. And I have no idea what they cost.


----------

